# 30-30



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

My dad has a couple 30-30s one is older than the other and both are marlins. He was loading some light 110 grain lynman hollow ponts and he had to seat the bullets farther than the book says to and in the newer one it would seat it even farther but not have a problem in the older gun. what would cause this problem. But this is the odd part is that when he loaded the 170 grain hornady one he didn't have the problem.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

What do you mean by "farther". If you mean length longer. It was probably to get the bullet closer to the rifleing.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I meant saet the bullet deeper when you closed the action.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh that can be due to the ojive of the bullet. Some bullets are far more streamlined than others. You can take a bullet of each and set them point first into the muzzel to see what i am talking about. Since you said the 170gr do not have that problem I would say it is not a dirty tube.

There still maybe something else wrong but that is what I am thinking for a starter.

On his birthday, Chuck Norris randomly selects one lucky child to be thrown into the sun.


----------

